# how many cyps?



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

how many cyps should i put in my 3x2x2?
its stocked with a pair of brevis, pair of breeding bristlenose, a black calvus, 8 julies (marlieri) waiting to pair up and spawn...

and is there any species that i should aim for? i presume leptesoma jumbo's would be better in big tanks...


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

From everything I've read and seen on this site. I would say that cyps dont belong in that tank. They need a minimum of 48" to do well. Maybe paracyps would be better for your tank. Wait to see what some others say. :thumb:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i went and read the cyps spcies article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_leptosoma.php

"Cyprichromis leptosoma can be kept in aquariums as small as 29 gallons but 40 gallons is really the smallest size aquarium recommended if spawning is a goal." - Marc Elieson

my tank is the same length as a 40gal (3ft) and is 2ft wide x 2ft high.
i just assumed it could be done :-?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

it can be done, but its better for them in a longer tank.
paracyps are a better choice though.
and those articles need to be updated.
pics too. there are alot of very good pics on the forums. some are better then the ones in the photo section.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

so do i try and have a go, or is it just not woth it?

dunno about the paracyps, arent they rock/cave dwellers? i wanted cyps coz theyre open water fish...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

First off, every fish behaves differently, and thus once person's experience may not resemble the next. I would never ever keep cyps, paracyps, or xenos in a 29g tank: but they're are people who suggest it. :roll: My goal is to provide the best environment for my fish, not just meet their minimum requirements.

With that said, your tank is short but has a wide footprint. I use a 3 ft tank for cyp growout, and I have no trouble with sub-adults breeding in there. However, their swimming and breeding behavior is different then that of my wild caught group in the 55 gallon, 4 ft tank. I suggest that tank raised cyps would do better in your 3ft tank than WC. A group of at least 10, and up to 15 cyps may do quite well in your tank.

Also, my paracyps spend most of their time in open water. They spawn in more private spots than cyps, but I don't see that much difference in behavior between cyps and paracyps. They would be a good choice for your tank. I'd get up to 10 or so paracyps for your tank.


----------



## traderumors (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 7 paracyps on a 46 gallon bow front, and for the most part they spend their time in the open water. I almost wish they'd hide by the rocks more as it is easier to see their coloring then.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I myself am planning on getting 8-10 Cyp Utinta for my 50 gallon corner bowfront. I think my tank has a good footprint but there are many on here who think they should be in a 48" tank at least (mine is about 40" at its longest point). Triscuit, you gave similar advice to me on one of my recent threads and seem to know what you're talking about :thumb:

I remain undecided though and will bide my time.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 8 cyps ( 4 males) in a 5' 100 gall tank (with tropheus) and the subdominant males have a hard time. I would not use a tank less than 4' and then no more than 2 males.[/b]


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

15 utinta or any other non-jumbo cyps would struggle in that footprint.. i started with 3 males and 3 females after growing them out to know i had that ratio.. went on to buy 2m/7f and they are doing fine.. but there were a lot of aggression when it was 3/3 in my 48" long tank so if you were to get 15, i would say you better be hoping for 3:1 or close to that ratio or else i would not try it.. good luck


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The gender ratio may or may not have an effect on aggression. I've seen it work both ways. My WC group started with 3M:7F, and the 1 sub-dom male never colored as brightly, and often was chased into a corner. However, he did sneakily breed once or twice for sure, and lived a few years in my tank. He was the first to die out of the group, though.

I have a specific breeding project in a 40 gallon long with 5 males, 10 females. Three males are constantly colored up, the other two are pretty bland but aren't harassed any more than the females by the 3 territorial males. There are a lot of fish in that tank, including paracyps, so I think aggression is mitigated by the large number of fish.

My 3ft grow-out tank has more males than females, and probably about ~40 fish approaching adulthood rather quickly. They breed constantly in that tank, despite not being full grown. Every once and awhile a male gets snarky and will push the entire school to the other end of the tank, except for the 1 female he's courting. I have not seen any nipped fins, lack of growth, or deaths in this tank, and probably have about 15 colored males at any given time. This isn't the ideal environment, by any means, but it works because of the overcrowding and massive, frequent water changes. I will be selling some of these fish, but haven't had time to think about it lately.

*Summary:* ( :lol: this has gotten a bit long, sorry!) I recommend a group of at least 10 and up to 15 to minimize potential aggression. If the fish are too young to sex, then don't worry about gender ratios. If you can tell, get at least three males, and up to 50% males for your group. A larger group of males means that not just one will be picked on.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I've had far better luck breeding my Cyprichromis Kitumba in a 50g tank that is 3ft long than in a 125g tank. Other breeders have told me the same thing. I'm thinking of acquiring a couple of 50g tanks and cramming them with Cyprichromis Kerenge Island in one and the other housing Cyprichromis Micro. Kilila.


----------

